# My Tap Water Report - Understanding it and recommendations



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Hey all,

Am contemplating some form of water filtration as the kitchen is undergoing a partial change, so may be an option.

I have ran a basic report from my provider - Welsh Water which shows the following info.....



CaCO3 mg/l Water Hardness 83
​


Ca mg/l 33
​


Degrees Clarke 5.84
​


Degrees French 8.34
​


Degrees German 4.67
​


8.34

4.67
​
Highlighted as moderately soft....

Am I correct in assuming that I may need more info before proceeding, such as the bicarbonate, or alkalinity readings?

Any help is appreciated.

I drink mostly espresso, but do drink brewed as well. Not excessive, couple cups a day, maybe up to 6 depending on if my other half is thirsty. So demand isnt huge.

So what sort of system would I benefit from. I dont want to plumb in my machine, but can easily stick a tap off the main supply to provide another separate filtered source if beneficial.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes, we need bicarbonate/alkalinity please.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Thought so, ill get the details.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

based on that report, your water looks to be moderately hard and you do actually need the Mg carbonate number as well!?


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

I am waiting for welsh water to send me a full report as they said they would....however, I am not holding my breath


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

don't lose sight of all the other stuff including dry residue!


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

whoever thought water could get so complex


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Planter said:


> whoever thought water could get so complex


It's much less complex if you RO it and then add back what you need...


----------



## Zephyp (Mar 1, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> It's much less complex if you RO it and then add back what you need...


Or does that just make it even more complex and makes you dive down a rabbit hole with one entrance and no exit, but thousands of intersections?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Zephyp said:


> Or does that just make it even more complex and makes you dive down a rabbit hole with one entrance and no exit, but thousands of intersections?


It's simple really.

You need to know total hardness & alkalinity for your tap water. Then maybe cut with RO/distilled to get your alkalinity at 50mg/L +/-10mg/L as CaCO3 (bicarbonate at 60mg/L +/-12mg/L). Adjust after taste test.

If you want to make water from outer space, then you can make it as complex as you like, but probably best to focus on something that works & is simple in the first instance & concentrate on brewing (water can't correct for bad brewing).


----------

